
Amazon Chime - runesoerensen
https://chime.aws/
======
niyazpk
The first (and personally the only) requirement I have with any chat system is
that it should _not_ modify the text I enter in any way - especially if I am
pasting something.

Sometimes I have to paste a line or two of code, or a few lines of a stack
trace. Sometimes I have to paste a string which contains some particular set
of characters. Microsoft Lync absolutely destroys the pasted text. It subtly
converts the double quotes into some unicode nonsense. Then it converts some
common character sets into smilies. When you copy text from Lync it is almost
always guaranteed to be different from what what entered originally. God, I
hate Lync with a passion.

~~~
StreamBright
Microsoft had a much better chat before:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat)

~~~
pmarreck
Not sure how the heck I am just learning about Comic Chat and thus the
creation of Comic Sans

~~~
Cpoll
Note that Comic Sans predates Comic Chat.

------
ultimoo
I liked the part about Chime calling you at the scheduled start of meeting. So
simple yet I had never thought of this since my org uses WebEx.

With a smart phone that would pretty well via a push notification or an actual
call, but not sure how that would work when you want a join a meeting from a
physical meeting room with its own AV system. I'm sure there is a way to get
that set up.

~~~
baconner
Seemed like it was just a mobile join notification in the video similar to
Skype for business or WebEx if you are using VoIP. No?

My company used WebEx and I could make it dial me and start up my conference
line without having to go through all the regular pin entry stuff. Now we're
using Lync (Skype for business) which is similar although tragically buggy.
That can also dial me and sends notifications if you hook it up.

The key for these kind of apps is cost and reliability. Seems like they're
advertising substantial cost reductions and better quality. If either one is
true they'll likely make out really well.

~~~
webmaven
Lync is still buggy? I haven't used it in about two years, but I'd have
thought Microsoft would have solved those issues by now.

~~~
baconner
I must say I've been really disappointed with how often it crashes outright or
has major rendering issues during screen sharing. When it works it's really
convenient but 20% of meetings with screen share involved seem to have an
issue. I really think quality is life or death for these products. If my
company weren't a tight Microsoft partner I really doubt we'd be using it.

WebEx wasn't as convenient but at least it worked correctly the vast majority
of the time.

~~~
annnnd
> I really think quality is life or death for these products... > _If my
> company weren 't a tight Microsoft partner_ I really doubt we'd be using it.

You answered yourself - no, quality is not life and death (at least not _fast_
death) for this product. :)

~~~
baconner
Ha you got me there

------
krashidov
Enterprise conferencing software is so bad and so expensive I'm astonished it
took this long for a decent competitor to come in. I'm really surprised Google
didn't go all in with making Hangouts a decent competitor. I have a feeling
this will make a lot of money.

~~~
ryanSrich
You're right in that 99% of them are complete garbage. However I was
pleasantly surprised when my company switched to Zoom[1]. A company I had
never heard of before. In terms of call quality I've never experienced
anything better. Beyond that their mobile experience is almost better in terms
of raw features than their desktop app (which is still very good in its own
right).

1.) [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/zoom-video-
communica...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/zoom-video-
communications#/entity)

~~~
dzhiurgis
I refuse to use anything that requires proprietary plugin/app. AFAIK so far
the only thing that works natively in the broswer is Hangouts.

~~~
dagss
appear.in

~~~
makenova
appear.in requires a plugin for screen sharing but otherwise, I do like it.

~~~
phanimahesh
The plugin is dummy, required by chrome and just gives permission to share
screen. Appear.in has been whitelisted on firefox and requires no plugins
there.

------
greyskull
Amazon acquired Biba[0], this is that product with the backend swapped out.
It's currently being beta'd internally and they haven't yet added anything
over Biba the product. There are some great features planned, from what I've
heard.

[0] [http://www.biba.com/](http://www.biba.com/)

------
therealmarv
I really do not like conference systems which do not work on Linux. Not
everybody is using a Mac or Windows. Microsoft is also ignoring Skype and
Skype for Business on Linux. This is all crap.

~~~
parasubvert
We are mostly Mac and Linux at my company.. give Zoom a shot, it's worked out
well for video, audio, and sharing... (Europeans in this post have had latency
issues though)

~~~
dmurdoch
I can vouch for this, used it daily for most of last year.. And we didn't have
much of any latency issues with our team in Canada and 2 others in Turkey.

~~~
fernandotakai
same here, people from all over the globe, 30+ people on a meeting, everything
just works®.

and the linux client works really well (it's on aur, if you use archlinux)

------
Taek
They tout security but I don't think it's open source and it looks like
everything is stored on Amazon servers.

Minimally it is centralized, and you can't verify that there's no backdoor. In
this day and age, that means we're both trusting their core intentions, and
also trusting that some government won't step in and silently force their
hand. I don't personally feel that is good enough to be considered secure
anymore.

~~~
miend
Like any other hosting, if it's in the US, it must be considered compromised
in these terms. That's the world we live in now.

~~~
zeveb
> Like any other hosting, if it's in the US, it must be considered compromised
> in these terms.

s/, if it's in the US//

There, fixed it for you. Any data not under your control can and will be used
against you, especially by a state wielding a monopoly on force.

------
biot
"With Amazon Chime, you can feel confident you’re communicating securely."

This wording has always struck me as being awful. People felt confident
investing with Bernie Madoff as well. I'd rather _have_ confidence from proven
security instead of just _feeling_ confident.

~~~
notatoad
confidence is a feeling. there's no other way to experience confidence than to
feel it.

~~~
biot
I'd word it something along the lines of: "Communicate securely with your
team, confident that we've taken care of your online security via [list of
reasons]". Yes, confidence is a feeling but for me it sounds better this way.
Saying "you can feel confident" reads to me like "with MtGox, your funds _can_
be secure".

------
planetjones
Great product idea. At work we use Skype for business and it's a disaster -
especially bad is it seemingly randomly says 'your device is causing poor
audio quality' and mutes you. The only way to recover is to dial out and in.
Before that it was the AT&T solution - such an ugly application with poor
usability. If Amazon really polish this product and provide a great user
experience and quality they could pick up a lot of business.

Edit: there's a problem here. Skype for business allows up to 250
participants. The AT&T solution (webex maybe) allows, I think, an unlimited
number. Amazon Chime has a limit of 250 people. This wouldn't cut it for
presentations in large companies e.g. announcement of annual results or
divisional virtual 'town hall'

~~~
josh2600
All conferenincing systems have a limit on the number of first-class
participants (people who can listen and speak). Broadcast is a different
problem and there are a ton of really good solutions when you have less than
250 speakers but many listeners.

There are no conferencing products, to my knowledge, that support more than
250 first-class participants over the internet in a reliable way.

If you have an example, I'd be very curious to play with that product.

~~~
planetjones
So can Chime allow more than 100 listeners. I interpreted the 100 limit as a
hard cut off on the number of participants irrespective of their class.

------
kupiakos
> Amazon Chime works seamlessly across your devices.

> No Linux support

~~~
partiallypro
Haven't looked but probably no Windows Mobile support either. I know I'm a
infinitesimal user base, but the lack of support from services makes me not
use them. This is one place Slack really excels and why I hate Hangouts.

------
lars_francke
I'm definitely going to try this (even though unusable for us because of
missing Linux support). We have currently settled on Zoom and it's okay, they
do have Linux support.

One problem I have with all video conferencing solutions we've tried (same for
my colleagues, all Mac or Linux users, sadly no Windows users to compare) is
high CPU usage. I have a 2015 MacBook Pro and when I share my screen CPU usage
skyrockets to 150-200% basically pegging the whole CPU. Without sharing my
screen CPU usage is at 80-100%.

I have similar problems with certain videos on the web (e.g. Ted.com and
others).

Is this something everyone else here sees as well? I always assumed they must
because we see it across devices and products.

~~~
djrogers
I wonder if it's a function of _what_ you're sharing? I use zoom with
PowerPoint and Keynote all the time and have never had my fans spin up when
sharing. Haven't noticed it sharing Safari or my whole desktop either...

As a test I'm currently on a video+computer audio+full screen sharing zoom,
and my overall CPU load is at <20%, with Zoom accounting for about half of
that.

~~~
lars_francke
That's interesting. I'm mostly sharing either Powerpoint, IntelliJ stuff or
just Chrome.

I more or less can't use IntelliJ any more productively while sharing my
screen because it's starved for resources.

------
Narkov
Their claim of "a third of the cost of traditional solutions" is an apples and
oranges comparison.

The basic and plus pricing options, while cheap, are practically useless with
only 2 maximum attendees and the $15/user/month pro plan is hardly "a third of
the cost...".

Looks like a great product with an average price point.

~~~
djsumdog
I suspected they were directly challenging either WebEx or Skype for Business.

~~~
mynameisvlad
[https://products.office.com/en-us/business/compare-more-
offi...](https://products.office.com/en-us/business/compare-more-
office-365-for-business-plans)

Skype for Business is available in all Office 365 Business plans except the
software-only one (ProPlus). That includes the $5/6 plan
([https://products.office.com/en-
us/business/office-365-busine...](https://products.office.com/en-
us/business/office-365-business-essentials)) as well as the $8.25/10 plan that
includes all of Office.

It's not a very good competitor on that front...

------
Corrado
This is really cool but I wish they had more details on the Chat part of the
solution. What does it look like? Can you theme it? Does it have any
integrations (ala Slack)? Can you have inline pictures? Does it have a rich
message API?

~~~
thatwebdude
More importantly, does it support GIFs?

~~~
tylermac1
It does not. Just tried it. Displays as a static image, even when you open it
in the chat window.

------
benevol
> Amazon Chime is a communications service that transforms online meetings
> with a secure, easy-to-use application that you can trust.

\- Amazon, _PRISM partner_

~~~
colmmacc
"Amazon never participated in the NSA’s PRISM program." \- Stephen Schmidt,
CISO @ AWS

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/security/privacy-and-data-
secur...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/security/privacy-and-data-security/)

(Full disclosure: I work on AWS}.

~~~
Zach_the_Lizard
And what do all the PRISM documents say?

You don't admit this as it's bad for business.

~~~
saycheese
Amazon wasn't listed on the PRISM partners slide. What documents are you
referencing?

EDIT:

General info on PRISM:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_(surveillance_program)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_\(surveillance_program\))

"PRISM Partners" slide:
[https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Prism_slide_5.jpg](https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Prism_slide_5.jpg)

~~~
Zach_the_Lizard
I double checked and you're right, they are not mentioned. I could have sworn
they were.

I stand corrected.

------
bobmagoo
Not sure what the long term play for Amazon is with a WebEx competitor,
something likely to do with getting enterprise business, hope it works out.

In case you hadn't seen it, this is basically the anti-marketing video for how
conference calls actually work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYu_bGbZiiQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYu_bGbZiiQ)

------
cyberferret
Everything else aside, I am surprised/impressed to see that Amazon has the
'.aws' top level domain! Does that mean they will be now branding all their
AWS infrastructure under this domain?

~~~
djsumdog
This pisses me off to no end. I hate how ICANN approved these product name,
(mostly) single company TLDs! I think allowing this is terrible. I know it's
just a DNS entry, but it's a fundamental change in the way we think of DNS and
the Internet.

DNS should not degrade into AOL keywords!

~~~
andrewstuart2
I don't know. I agree with you on one hand. On the other hand, though, the
second-level domain name that is typically up for purchase is all about
branding. I have a hard time justifying treating TLD as special and distinct
from the rest of the domain name.

After all, TLD is just the widest level of the hierarchy that DNS names allow.
Why limit TLDs to countries if a particular organization has grown large
enough to benefit from it, and wants to pay for it?

------
hrayr
Are they competing with WebEx, Skype, or Slack? Looks like a compelling B2B
offering from Amazon. I bet they'll have an accompanying hardware to go with
this in the coming months.

~~~
m-app
Looks to me a bit more akin to Cisco's Spark, although without the video
endpoints, digital whiteboard and end-to-end security.

[https://www.ciscospark.com/products/overview.html](https://www.ciscospark.com/products/overview.html)

D: I work at Cisco and use Spark daily.

~~~
jquast
so cisco employees don't use webex? no wonder it sucks ...

------
jamiesonbecker
We use Zoom at Userify and love it. Fantastic Linux client, too. However, it
automatically calling me (and saving me time auto-dialing auth codes) would be
a pretty nice feature.

------
algesten
So, no video conferencing in basic/plus plan (1:1 doesn't count). It's funny
how many attempts there are at making conferencing software that just have
audio and some basic chat.

Entry level needs video, since you can get it for free elsewhere (i.e.
hangouts).

~~~
fourstar
Not a bad idea. Have a poorer quality (free) version and then offer an upgrade
to a higher quality stream.

------
krackers
Amazon's horizontal expansion is pretty fascinating. From an online stores and
cloud service provider to consumer products and now b2b apps.

------
manishsharan
...application available for Android, iOS, Mac, and Windows

Why not Linux?

~~~
dsacco
Probably because they crunched the numbers and came to the conclusion that the
potential revenue didn't justify the development costs.

~~~
pmontra
Don't overlook that a team might keep using something else because they need
to make a conf call between 3 Macs, 1 Windows and 1 Linux (a case with a
customer of mine).

------
avip
I absolutely love the startupish way aws launches new services. They have the
whole "landing page" and marketing pitch class A, but the product is alpha if
being nice.

There's long, long way to go for this thing to compete with hangout, zoom, or
anything else out there.

Source: I've just tried it out, chatting with myself on native app + 2
browsers.

------
legohead
No screenshots of the product?

------
JumpCrisscross
Does this feature end-to-end encryption?

~~~
dsacco
I don't believe so. If you look under the FAQs and the "Security and Control"
heading of the Features page, there is no mention of encryption beyond
AES-256. Companies offering E2E typically like to highlight that somewhere,
even in a non-technical way.

Furthermore, the security is apparently "fully managed", which to me
translates to "keys securely stored on our servers, not client-side."

------
dorfsmay
No Linux client? What's the advantage over WebEx then?

Both hangout and zoom can do Linux, but they aren't seen as corporate as
WebEx.

------
nathancahill
Speaking of.. can Slack hurry up and buy Zoom? Aren't they pretty flush with
cash? It seems crazy that they are letting this huge market (where they have a
foothold) slip away to new competitors.

~~~
toomuchtodo
A better question would be: How long until AWS has a Slack competitor? That
natively integrates with the entire AWS stack?

~~~
draw_down
That's what I figured this was, before I read what it did. Someone will come
up with a decent competitor one day.

~~~
brazzledazzle
The page claims it has chat and can replace your entire communications stack.
Curious to see how it executes on that.

------
zeta0134
I clicked through, and was accosted with a gigantic video. I wanted to close
the tab right there, but I've seen this before, so I scrolled down to make the
giant video go away. No dice, _every_ single page element dances and animates
and moves, and there don't seem to be any static images on the whole page. I
can't scroll to a single position to read the actual text without some large
part of my monitor animating in a suitably distracting fashion.

Why. Just... why? Why is this necessary?

~~~
z3t4
You instantly see what the product is good for. It's something many startups
fail at. If you are really interested you will endure a lot to get it.

------
andy_ppp
This looks awesome; I'm regularly told that Amazon is a horrendous place to
work yet they seem to be producing great software and interesting startup type
concepts all the while. Not sure how they do it? AWS is a bit of a mess, maybe
it's just there that is problematic...

~~~
djsumdog
There are good people everywhere. There are also terrible people in every
business. The best people tend to not care about money and leave to go work as
paramedics or line cooks or attempt a startup .. and then end up back in
software after a year or two. One day we'll get out of here.

------
pimlottc
How do they authenticate who they are when they call you? I've gotten bogus
calls before from "the credit card company", so there needs to be a way to be
certain you're talking to the right people.

~~~
hamandcheese
I think it's the app "calling you", not an actual phone call.

~~~
pimlottc
Okay, that makes sense, wasn't completely clear from the video.

Still, they would need to somehow verify it's the right conference call, and
not one set up by a phisher.

~~~
darkstar999
If it's anything like Slack, the call can only originate from within the
application (which is isolated to the single business), so there is no chance
for outside calls.

------
dbg31415
Someone please do what you say and make one that's clearly better than all the
other shitty dwarves out there today so the industry can standardize.

"Should we call, or Go to Meeting, or Google Hangout, or Skype, or Lifesize,
or Slack, or Adobe Connect, or Zoom, or WebEx, or Chime, or..." It's getting
ridiculous.

For new services: Please don't be based in the US or willing to cooperate with
the US Government. Remember, "We don't snitch!" is an excellent marketing line
-- I'll give you money for that. I don't trust Amazon or any of these at
present.

------
po
This is the first time that I've heard Amazon really call out AWS as a name
brand in a non aws-dashboard oriented product (maybe they have already in the
past?) Are Chime user identities AWS IAM users under the hood?

AWS as a more consumer-facing platform probably has a long climb ahead of it
but it could be quite helpful for Amazon to differentiate from their many
product misses released under the Amazon name.

------
webwanderings
I don't know how any of these could compete with Zoom, in terms of their
offerings. Perhaps Zoom just doesn't have enough of a big name branding push,
otherwise, it is hands down a product one should use over any other. I am a
free-user of Zoom and I have explored many others out there; there's just no
one who come close to Zoom's offerings.

------
m_mueller
For those who tried screensharing, does it have a pointing-feature (i.e.
viewer can point to something)? There's so many products out there like Skype
and Hangout that don't support it and I don't understand why not, it seems
pretty basic to me (just only show the arrow on platforms that support it,
i.e. OSX, Windows and Linux).

------
vinay_ys
Super expensive dial-in rates. $0.214 per minute in India is basically twice
the ISD calling rate.

~~~
phonon
For some reason they only have toll-free for India, which explains the cost, I
guess. (Still seems pretty high.)

[https://chime.aws/dialinnumbers/](https://chime.aws/dialinnumbers/)

------
woodylondon
Wondering if you have a Plus account and setup a call if you then have remote
access, group chat etc - a little unclear what happens between Plus and Basic
user. if all users need to be Plus then can see this being a problem.

------
Grimes23
Only amazon would reveal a product without including any screenshots or
details.

------
blintz
I'm really curious how this all-in-one concept will compare to the Slack
approach of chat as the central functionality augmented by a bunch of
integrations with external services.

------
tea-flow
My Amazon login doesn't work. Is anyone else experiencing this issue? I just
logged in on Amazon.com just fine using the same credentials (I use a PW
manager). Thanks in advance.

------
Roritharr
While we're on the topic of conferencing software, is there a List for
Software to use when you want 4k/30p or 1080/60p?

Skype seems to not be up to the task. Our Gbit Connection is.

~~~
nodesocket
Have you tried Slack video?

~~~
Roritharr
That's only 1on1 for now. We need at least 3 people (more often 5) in a video
conference.

------
codingdave
Screen sharing not being available for free is going to make us skip the free
trial. We have plenty of options for voice and chat. And video just isn't that
important to my teams. Screen sharing, however, is vital. And we are willing
to pay, but as long as hangouts works for free, why pay?

I know everyone says hangouts is dead and Google isn't putting much work into
it. But it does work. And unless they actually shut it down, it gives us what
we need. Free. We don't use it for large webinars or anything, and it has its
flaws, but... free. That is a really hard point to beat.

------
dfrey
I'm so sick of proprietary walled garden messaging systems. So now I need
slack, chime, skype, hangouts, imessage, allo, facebook, etc depending on who
I want to talk to.

------
slyall
Interesting that you pay per user per month. I wonder how it works for
occasional and one-off users.

Eg if you want a vendor to join your team's chat or you use it to talk to
clients.

~~~
djrogers
With most (all?) of these conferencing, the host is the one that has to have
an account and pay - otherwise nobody would be able to use them for support,
sales calls, etc.

------
alexandercrohde
One thing I'd like to hear the official policy on is message privacy (i.e. is
management reading your stuff?).

That's a personal concern I have with slack.

------
cdnsteve
Plus plan: $2.50 per user, maximum 2 attendees - seriously, $125/mo for 50
users? I think they missed the mark.

Join.me: 50 meeting participants, $22/mo.

~~~
phonon
No, "user" means someone who can initiate meetings. The Pro Plan ($15/m)
allows up to 100 attendees per meeting. So twice the limit and 30% cheaper :-)

------
jcoffland
The Chime app for Android is very invasive. Instead of asking for permissions
as they are needed it asks you to give up everything immediately.

------
avodonosov
No linux support?

------
xroche
So this is basically what lifesize.com has been providing for ages, sans the
Linux support. Truly revolutionary I guess.

~~~
gurrone
From my own experience lifesize voice and video quality is so awful that
anything from an egineering company should be superior. Also the stability of
the lifesize appliance is horrible. Often enough we've to reboot them before
every meeting, because the microphone went dead again. The only positive point
is that it works with Chromium on Linux including the window sharing
extension. I hope it's of slightly better quality then webex. But I fear that
is overly optimistic at least.

On the other hand Google Hangouts is for free, has from my experience a better
quality and all of them ship your data to the US. If amazon offers something
similar they and can offer an option that keeps your data in Europe that would
be an interesting option.

------
sthomas1618
Zoom competitor?

------
bikamonki
I see Amazon making a successful social network faster than Facebook making a
successful market place.

------
malloryerik
Is Chime based on WebRTC in any way?

~~~
daimoc35
Found in Chime MacOS 3rd party licence :

    
    
      ** WebRTC; version 90 -- https://webrtc.org/
        Copyright (c) 2011, The WebRTC project authors. All rights reserved.

------
kr0
I hope they don't get in the habbit of releasing -ime products. Wow that's old
already

------
chime
As the guy who has owned chime.tv for well over a decade, this is a bit
concerning IP-wise.

~~~
discardorama
Instead of a chime, you should be hearing a cha-ching!

~~~
dajohnson89
Yes, proceeded by a bang of the gavel. Kidding, kinda.

------
euyyn
A new player in the area! Is this the first Amazon enterprise service not for
developers?

~~~
ajmurmann
They have a online email interface and a virtual workstation solution also
targeted at enterprises.

------
hkmurakami
I noticed that this is from AWS. Is this the first SaaS application coming
from AWS?

~~~
Artemis2
Amazon already has WorkDocs and WorkMail in the business productivity segment:
[https://aws.amazon.com/products/?nc2=h_l3_bu](https://aws.amazon.com/products/?nc2=h_l3_bu)
(couldn't find a better page with the list)

I guess some of the other services in AWS could be considered as SaaS?

~~~
aji
I would add QuickSight to that list
[https://quicksight.aws/](https://quicksight.aws/)

------
evantahler
Appear.in can't be beat.

~~~
mderazon
Agree it's great for small meetings (2-3 people). P2P without any server in
between, works as good as your connection.

One thing that bugs me though is using it in Chrome in Mac. 50% of the times
the microphone doesn't work and I have to kill coreaudiod and restart the
session. I came to a point where I do it before I start a meeting just in
case.

It's not appear.in problem though, it happens in Hangouts in Chrome as well

------
fizixer
> ... transforms online meetings ...

(has no mention of collaborative white-boarding)

~~~
eyeonai
you can check out Acrossio for a new experience with recording and bookmarking
during the meeting! www.acrossio.com

------
manuj10
UI Seems to be inspired from goto meeting.

------
thomasfl
No screenshots?

------
cobookman
Not sure if more impressed with the product or use of a TLD of .aws

~~~
endgame
Go with the product. ICANN making dumb decisions isn't impressive.

~~~
dajohnson89
Is it a dumb decision, or a corrupt/biased one?

~~~
djsumdog
Yes, yes and yes.

------
draw_down
"Meetings call you" is a good idea, as is the reconnecting stuff. Who knows if
anyone will use this, but even with all the supply in this market, there is
still space for something that actually works well. As someone who works
remotely I can't wait until this gets figured out.

------
vegabook
No Linux. Buh-Bye

~~~
supercoder
Why is this surprising ? Just get it for iOS

------
_ao789
I didn't know there was a .aws tld..

------
nodesocket
How did they get that TLD .aws?

~~~
laurentdc
By asking ICANN: [https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/global-
support/faqs...](https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/global-
support/faqs/faqs-en)

------
jerianasmith
For simple and secure meetings, We should give Amazon chime a try.

------
all_usernames
In soviet Russia...

------
happy-go-lucky
No wonder Amazon is the most innovative company of 2017.

[https://www.fastcompany.com/3067455/most-innovative-
companie...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3067455/most-innovative-
companies/why-amazon-is-the-worlds-most-innovative-company-of-2017)

